# Curly Hair Products



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yello, 

I am going to a party on Thursday and its a dressy up one! Now I have the dress etc but I have very curly hair and I dont want to go straightening it but I want it BIG! - it goes big on its own but Im talking massive big and Im wondering if anyone knows of anything I can use on my hair that will get the curls massive! I dont mind spending a small fortune so long as it works!

Cheers

X


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ooo you got a posh frock to wear?  
I never knew you had curly hair, only seen pics of it straight!  
TIGI do curl jam which is quiet good but not sure it will get it massive for you, if you've got time why don't you treat yourself to a trip to the hairdresser and get them to beuatify your barnet or  set it in massive rollers maybe as your natural curl would hold it really well? x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

socialchameleon said:


> Watch me finish up looking like Diana Ross!


Please post pictures if you do


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Have you tried TIGI hair products? they do some nice stuff for curly hair


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh SC...I feel silly now as didn't read the other posts and missed just a girl recommending TIGI too     my dd (she's Tanya by the way   ) has curly afro hair and loves TIGI products when she wants to get really curly ; although I couldn't tell you which one as she buys something new every week, with her pocket money I must add as they don't seem to be cheap!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

bumble and bumble??hhmmm, must look it up for T   as long as it keeps those curls in place


----------

